# General > Genealogy >  John G Sutherland , Freswick

## trinkie

Anyone looking for the following people ?

They were on the UK Incoming   ''Melitia''   from Canada .

John G Sutherland 36  Carpenter,
Letitia, wife 34
James, son  6yrs.
address       Freswick, Caithness 

Trinkie

----------


## Margaret Sutherland

I am Margaret Sutherland and John G. Sutherland and his wife Letitia were my grndparents. James Sutherland was my father. I live in the United States in Oregon City, Oregon.

----------


## Ham Man

Have sent you a PM

----------

